# PTP Edits 2017!!



## terrilynn.logan@gmail.com (Jan 3, 2018)

Hello! So I have ran into a little bit of a problem. In my office we use Encoder and I use the NCCI edits checker all the time. However, when a CPT code get deleted Encoder no longer recognizes it and I can't look up NCCI edits for past dates of services. (I work on the follow up team. I work all the denials based on coding issues) I have been searching CMS all morning for past version of the PTP Edits (I need V22.3, V23, V23.1, V23.2) but CMS only has V23.3 and V24. Does anyone have the older ones, or knows where I can find them? 

Thanks!!


----------



## thomas7331 (Jan 3, 2018)

The CMS PTP files are cumulative so you should not need to access the older versions.  When a code is deleted, the CMS file will show a deletion date for the code pairs that involve that deleted code.  If you have the most current file you should have all of the information you need for historical NCCI edits.


----------



## terrilynn.logan@gmail.com (Jan 3, 2018)

My problem is for past dates of service. Example, chest x-rays have been deleted and replaced with a new code. However, I still have 2017 dates of service that have that code listed and I am receiving inclusive rejections. I use the PTP edits to confirm which codes are 0,1 or 9. I cannot use the current version of the PTP edits because 71010 is no longer a code. So I guess I really need V22.3 so I can have the edits for 2016.


----------



## thomas7331 (Jan 3, 2018)

terrilynn.logan@gmail.com said:


> My problem is for past dates of service. Example, chest x-rays have been deleted and replaced with a new code. However, I still have 2017 dates of service that have that code listed and I am receiving inclusive rejections. I use the PTP edits to confirm which codes are 0,1 or 9. I cannot use the current version of the PTP edits because 71010 is no longer a code. So I guess I really need V22.3 so I can have the edits for 2016.



The edits for the deleted codes are not removed from the PTP tables in the current version.  You will just see and deletion date added to the column where previously there was a '*' symbol and no deletion date in the past version.  For example, see CPT code 75962 which was deleted on 1/1/17, and still has all of its code edits on the table with the 0, 1 and 9 indicators, but there is now a deletion date of 20161231.  You should not need an old version of the file - all of the information is still there, you'll just need to look at the effective date and deletion date and see if your date of service falls in that range.


----------



## terrilynn.logan@gmail.com (Jan 3, 2018)

thomas7331 said:


> The edits for the deleted codes are not removed from the PTP tables in the current version.  You will just see and deletion date added to the column where previously there was a '*' symbol and no deletion date in the past version.  For example, see CPT code 75962 which was deleted on 1/1/17, and still has all of its code edits on the table with the 0, 1 and 9 indicators, but there is now a deletion date of 20161231.  You should not need an old version of the file - all of the information is still there, you'll just need to look at the effective date and deletion date and see if your date of service falls in that range.



I knew I was missing something! Thanks


----------

